# DirecTV2PC no longer recognizes DVRs



## johnnylisa (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello,

I have two HR24 DVRs connected to my home network. I recently shut off the DVR receiver connected to the DECA adapter to rearrange the wiring. I have DirecTV2PC installed on an HP computer running Windows XP Media Center, service pack 3. The program operated correctly on the system until I restarted the DVR. Now the program searches for the DVRs, but cannot find either. 

I have tried resetting and restarting both the router and DVR, and restarting the computer and running DirecTV2PC with the firewall and anti-virus program disabled with the same result. Network Magic shows both DVRs on the home network and they both confirm that they are connected to the internet. Can you tell me what else to try to make the program work as it did before? 

Computer:
HP Media Center m7334n
AMD Athlon 64X2 Dual
Core Processor 3800+
1 GB RAM

Router:
D-Link DIR-655
Connection Type: DHCP Client

DirecTV DVR 1:
HR24
IP Address: 192.168.0.104 

DirecTV DVR 2:
HR24
IP Address: 192.168.0.106


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You probably need to PM veryoldschool who is an Expert at this stuff.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

*@johnnylisa:*

Is MRV working correctly between the two receivers? Also, on the DECA, are all the lights green? You mention that you shut off the receiver connected to the DECA, but if you have 2 HR24's, then there should not be a DECA connected to the receiver itself. Is this DECA on a cable that was split off from one that went to one of the HR24's? The output of the DECA should be an ethernet cable to your router and a PI (power inserter/wall plug).

- Merg


----------



## johnnylisa (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you for the quick replies! 

1. Yes, the MRV is working correctly between the two receivers. 
2. All lights on the DECA are green. 
3. I oversimplified the DECA connection. It is connected to the SWM module and is connected to the DIR-655 router by ethernet cable.

The system did work before, and I reconnected everything as it was - I just had to rearrange the rats nest of wiring the installers dropped all over the floor behind the TV console. The DVRs both show an internet connection, so the cabling to the router is correct. 

Windows firewall has DirecTV2PC listed as an exception, and I have tried disabling my antivirus without success. I would strongly suspect a problem with the program, but I am using the same version that I used before. I suppose I have a problem with the router settings, but I'm not sure which ones. I'm going to try loading DTV2PC on a different computer and see if it will find the receivers. Not sure it will work as this system is much older and didn't pass the DTV2PC Advisor program said "Nope".

Thanks again for the replies,
John


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

johnnylisa said:


> The system did work before, and I reconnected everything as it was - I just had to rearrange the rats nest of wiring the installers dropped all over the floor behind the TV console.


That'll teach you. Neatness ultimately counts against you. 

Are you running some manner of Norton protection?


----------



## johnnylisa (Jan 3, 2011)

Yep, kinda like "no good deed ever goes unpunished". :bonk1:

Running Avast antivirus.


----------



## johnnylisa (Jan 3, 2011)

OK, couple more notes:
DLink DIR-655 router is running Firmware Version 2.00NA with advanced DNS disabled and WPA2 security mode.

I loaded DirecTV2PC on my older computer and had no success finding the DVRs on it, either. 

:beatdeadhorse:

Wish I could find someone at DirecTV that actually understands how to troubleshoot their systems. The young rep I spoke to yesterday on the phone about this could only go through their canned answers (try doing everything you've already done again...) and then suggest that I "talk to someone like the Geek Squad".


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

johnnylisa said:


> Running Avast antivirus.


Have you tried temporarily disabling shields control?


----------



## johnnylisa (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, I have tried disabling both antivirus and Windows firewall.

I have also successfully "pinged" both receivers, so I think the network and DVRs are fine - it's just the DirecTV2PC software that is having a problem finding them. A reinstall of the software and an installation on a second computer on the network have not found the DVRs.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hmmm... I wonder if there's been some recent change that means that DIRECTV2PC can no longer find new DVRs. I know that DIRECTV2PC has not been updated in some time, and its status as a "halo" product has faded quite a bit. I don't know how long it would take to fix a bug like this if it does exist.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Have you tried completely uninstalling DirecTV2PC, restarting, and reinstalling DirecTV2PC? It's possible a driver just got corrupted.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Hmmm... I wonder if there's been some recent change that means that DIRECTV2PC can no longer find new DVRs. I know that DIRECTV2PC has not been updated in some time, and its status as a "halo" product has faded quite a bit. I don't know how long it would take to fix a bug like this if it does exist.


I'm running "this version" [as old in the tooth as it is] and it had zero problems finding my HR24.
As with MRV, I tend to think this is a blocked port on the router that is used by DirecTV2PC.
I've had DirecTV2PC find a receiver, but not MRV, which a router reboot resolved. I think if one were to read through this thread eek2, they would find this has happened before.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

But he is saying that he did a router reboot after having the problem and did not change router settings. Just makes me wonder.


----------



## johnnylisa (Jan 3, 2011)

Merg, I have uninstalled, rebooted, reinstalled and rebooted on the original PC as well as doing a clean install on another PC with the same result - "0 receiver found". I'll try again when I get home and run a registry cleaner between uninstalling and reinstalling.

veryoldschool, I have read through threads on several sites (apparently a lot of people have had trouble with this software) and tried the suggestions before posting requests for help: I have restored the both the DVRs and router to factory defaults and rebooted them; reserved the Dynamic IPs for the DVRs & tried assigning them static IPs outside the router's dynamic range - with no success. Assigning static IPs actually caused the DVRs to lose their internet connection altogether, so I reverted to dynamic IPs. Manually checking port configurations on the router is beyond my experience so I'll have to research that. 

I do think given that everything else is fine (MRV, internet connection), that this is most likely a simple software conflict that I'm missing. 

Thanks to everyone for taking the time to reply.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

johnnylisa said:


> Merg, I have uninstalled, rebooted, reinstalled and rebooted on the original PC as well as doing a clean install on another PC with the same result - "0 receiver found". I'll try again when I get home and run a registry cleaner between uninstalling and reinstalling.
> 
> veryoldschool, I have read through threads on several sites (apparently a lot of people have had trouble with this software) and tried the suggestions before posting requests for help: I have restored the both the DVRs and router to factory defaults and rebooted them; reserved the Dynamic IPs for the DVRs & tried assigning them static IPs outside the router's dynamic range - with no success. Assigning static IPs actually caused the DVRs to lose their internet connection altogether, so I reverted to dynamic IPs. Manually checking port configurations on the router is beyond my experience so I'll have to research that.
> 
> ...


This apps is known to have problems with other software, "but" this normally comes after you've found the recorders and tried to then play a recording.
Do you have a switch that you can try? Connect the DVR(s) and the PC and the connect the switch to your router.
The whole IP/DHCP/Static issues have been more related to the MRV problems than the DirecTV2PC.
I suppose if you don't have a switch, you might even try simply connect the PC straight to a DVR and then see if the app will search for the recorder and find it.
Resetting your router to factory defaults may not have opened up the ports that you need, if the defaults weren't set for them.
*
Maybe we can get someone here who has a D-Link DIR-655 to suggest things to try.*


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

johnnylisa said:


> Merg, I have uninstalled, rebooted, reinstalled and rebooted on the original PC as well as doing a clean install on another PC with the same result - "0 receiver found". I'll try again when I get home and run a registry cleaner between uninstalling and reinstalling.
> 
> veryoldschool, I have read through threads on several sites (apparently a lot of people have had trouble with this software) and tried the suggestions before posting requests for help: I have restored the both the DVRs and router to factory defaults and rebooted them; reserved the Dynamic IPs for the DVRs & tried assigning them static IPs outside the router's dynamic range - with no success. Assigning static IPs actually caused the DVRs to lose their internet connection altogether, so I reverted to dynamic IPs. Manually checking port configurations on the router is beyond my experience so I'll have to research that.
> 
> ...


Download RevoUninstaller to uninstall the app. It will also check the registry for you for leftover entries and allow you to clean them up as well. If you don't want to install RevoUninstaller, there is a portable version that just has to be unzipped and will run directly.

- Merg


----------



## johnnylisa (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, this is just getting weirder.

I once again tried resetting the DVRs and rebooting the router and voila! - both DVRs appeared in the DirecTV2PC list! I spent a few minutes going through the playlist and watching a couple of items to make sure it truly worked. 

I then closed the program and restarted it to see if it was a fluke. It was. Back to "0 receivers found".

:nono2:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

What version of IE are you running?

- Merg


----------



## johnnylisa (Jan 3, 2011)

IE 8 is on the computer, but almost never used in favor of Firefox 3.6.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I've got everything but your router, and don't have this problem. :shrug:


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

I am still not sure why he has a DECA connected to an HR24 it is built in isnt it?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Kev4Bama said:


> I am still not sure why he has a DECA connected to an HR24 it is built in isnt it?


He clarified that it is the Broadband DECA and it is connected correctly.

- Merg


----------



## johnnylisa (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay - the problem is definitely an issue with the DLink router.

DirecTV rep told me that DTV no longer has technical support for D2PC. You have to call Geek Squad for help. DLink rep told me I would have to get receiver port configuration info from DirecTV. Not likely. :bang

I spent about an hour on the phone with a very patient young fellow at Geek Squad trying to find any problem Windows XP might have interfering with D2PC. He was convinced that the problem could not be the router since the DVRs were connecting to the internet and responding to pinging. With no success with anything else, I told him I thought I would try my old router to see what it would do - he said he would be even more mystified if it had any affect.

I swapped out my shiny new DLink DIR-655 for my dusty old Lynksys WRT54G and *BEHOLD* :joy: D2PC started and shows both receivers with no problems with playback.

Which is great for letting my daughter watch Disney and Nick on her computer, but now has me wondering if there is any way to identify and correct the problem with the DLink so I can use it as intended.

Thanks again to everyone that responded to this thread!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You could put a small switch with the DECA BB and PC on the switch and it connected to the router. This should isolate the MRV / Direct2PC traffic from the router.

Have you updated the dLink firmware? (if there is one?) The LAN side of the dLink shouldn't be blocking any ports.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

Look in the advanced network settings in your DIR-655's configuration menu... is UPnP enabled? If not, try enabling it (though UPnP issues usually affect Internet services that require open ports). More ideas here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1888363


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

johnnylisa said:


> Okay - the problem is definitely an issue with the DLink router...wondering if there is any way to identify and correct the problem with the DLink so I can use it as intended.


Yes, try the Upnp and also check for multicasting. IIRC, those were disable by default on my DIR-615 using the D-Link f/w.

You may also check your ALG filters. I had a default setting issue with a D-Link DIR-615 router a couple of years ago. When ALG filters were added in a D-Link f/w upgrdade, the SIP filter was interfering with my VOIP call quality. (All the filters were enabled by default.)

Are you using any of the SecureSpot 2.0 features (SECURESPOT FEATURES:
+ Firewall Protection + Parental Controls
+ Parental Reporting and Alerts + Identity Protection
+ Pop-up Blocker + Remote Management Console
+ Spam Control + Access Control
+ Virus/Spyware Protection - Powered by McAfee®), the D-Link website says the feature expired as of Jan 1st, 2011. The support site says download new f/w but your f/w is listed as the latest, released 9/16/2010 as shipped from factory.

I'd also recommend the ETHERNET switch suggested earlier.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

johnnylisa said:


> OK, couple more notes: DLink DIR-655 router is running Firmware Version 2.00NA with advanced DNS disabled and WPA2 security mode.


Where can you find v2.00NA ?.....I have 1.34NA. The FTP I look at is ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Gateway/dir655/Firmware/

Also, as FYI to the poster.....in my DIR-655 I use under Setup>Manual Network settings I user the ADD DHCP reservation function and add my DVRs to this list which makes them static (reserved, more important *non-expiring*) in the router. I then went into my DVR under Network Setup and made sure those IP addresses are same so become static IP. I've never had a MRV issue/drop....on DECA.

I also noticed in other thread (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188731) that _"I ended up changing a setting in the router. I added a rule to allow port forwarding of 27177 & 27178 from each HR22. Now everything "seems" to be working fine." _Just posting in this thread in case it helps.....I do not have this rule added but I also do not use DirecTV2PC *but* my HR23s see my PC for Media Sharing content...as well as my PCs (XP & W7) see the HR23s as renderer.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

thekochs said:


> Also, as FYI to the poster.....in my DIR-655 I use under Setup>Manual Network settings I user the ADD DHCP reservation function and add my DVRs to this list which makes them static (reserved, more important *non-expiring*) in the router. I then went into my DVR under Network Setup and made sure those IP addresses are same so become static IP. I've never had a MRV issue/drop....on DECA.


Just a clarification, if you set up DHCP reservations for your devices in your router setup, you do not need to set the IP address on the device itself. Basically, you should do one or the other.

- Merg


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Just a clarification, if you set up DHCP reservations for your devices in your router setup, you do not need to set the IP address on the device itself. Basically, you should do one or the other.
> 
> - Merg


I worded this wrong............

1) Go into router and select your DHCP IP address range.
2) Go into DVRs and enter a static IP address within that DHCP range.
3) Go back to router and it should see those IP addresses.....use the DHCP Reservation function to rename (makes easy to know which DVR is which) and reserve those IP addresses....which now most improtantly does not allow the DHCP to "renew" (which can blip connection) those DVRs.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

thekochs said:


> I worded this wrong............
> 
> 1) Go into router and select your DHCP IP address range.
> 2) Go into DVRs and enter a static IP address within that DHCP range.
> 3) Go back to router and it should see those IP addresses.....use the DHCP Reservation function to rename (makes easy to know which DVR is which) and reserve those IP addresses....which now most improtantly does not allow the DHCP to "renew" (which can blip connection) those DVRs.


I'm 
When I used to reserve an IP address, I did it by MAC address, which "nailed" the receiver, and left the receiver in DHCP mode since the router always assigned the same IP to MAC address.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm
> When I used to reserve an IP address, I did it by MAC address, which "nailed" the receiver, and left the receiver in DHCP mode since the router always assigned the same IP to MAC address.


The DIR-655 DHCP Reservation function is really doing that.....you are using the DHCP/IP address to "select" the device but when it adds to the table it really is locking in the MAC address....shows both in the Reservation table. I was trying not to add more than needed of the How-To.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm
> When I used to reserve an IP address, I did it by MAC address, which "nailed" the receiver, and left the receiver in DHCP mode since the router always assigned the same IP to MAC address.


Yes, that's right VOS.

When you go into DHCP Reservations you see the list of Devices with their MAC Addresses, so you Add one of them from the list and assign it a Name and now it is added to the DHCP Reservations List meaning that DHCP has Reserved this "Static" IP Address for that Device with that MAC Address.

It really isn't a "Static" IP Address in the True sense of the word but a Quasi Static IP Address as when DHCP renegotiates the lease it reassigns the same IP Address to that Device with that MAC Address.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

richierich said:


> It really isn't a "Static" IP Address in the True sense of the word but a Quasi Static IP Address as when DHCP renegotiates the lease it reassigns the same IP Address to that Device with that MAC Address.


The nice thing about this feature is that the router does not re-negotiate the lease until power cycle or something that resets the router. While "Active" these reserved DHCP (mac) addresses *never expire*....hence no MRV hickups from HDCP drops/pops.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

thekochs said:


> I worded this wrong............
> 
> 1) Go into router and select your DHCP IP address range.
> 2) Go into DVRs and enter a static IP address within that DHCP range.
> 3) Go back to router and it should see those IP addresses.....use the DHCP Reservation function to rename (makes easy to know which DVR is which) and reserve those IP addresses....which now most improtantly does not allow the DHCP to "renew" (which can blip connection) those DVRs.





thekochs said:


> The nice thing about this feature is that the router does not re-negotiate the lease until power cycle or something that resets the router. While "Active" these reserved DHCP (mac) addresses *never expire*....hence no MRV hickups from HDCP drops/pops.


That's my point. Either set the receivers to have a static IP address (which should be outside your DHCP range) *OR* use DHCP reservations by using the MACs of the devices. With the latter, the devices should be configured to obtain their IP address via DHCP, but since you have reserved a specific IP address, it will always be the same.

And even with your setup as described, the router will still renew a lease as you have told it to use DHCP to assign an IP address to that device. Even though the device knows it has a static IP address, since the router thinks you are leasing the IP address, it will still try to renew it. If you truely do not want a lease to be renewed, use static IP addresses *ONLY* or set the lease renewal period to a length that will never be reached (if your router allows it).

- Merg


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

The Merg said:


> If you truely do not want a lease to be renewed........set the lease renewal period to a length that will never be reached (if your router allows it).- Merg


With the DIR-655 the renewal time for Reserved DHCP is "never"....this is/was my point...sorry I was not clear. I was just trying to describe for the people who read the thread how to use the DIR-655 Reserved DHCP.....makes it easier for those that do not understand static IP to essentially create a psuedo one thru this function.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

thekochs said:


> I worded this wrong............
> 
> 1) Go into router and select your DHCP IP address range.
> 2) Go into DVRs and enter a static IP address within that DHCP range.
> 3) Go back to router and it should see those IP addresses.....use the DHCP Reservation function to rename (makes easy to know which DVR is which) and reserve those IP addresses....which now most improtantly does not allow the DHCP to "renew" (which can blip connection) those DVRs.





thekochs said:


> With the DIR-655 the renewal time for Reserved DHCP is "never"....this is/was my point...sorry I was not clear. I was just trying to describe for the people who read the thread how to use the DIR-655 Reserved DHCP.....makes it easier for those that do not understand static IP to essentially create a psuedo one thru this function.


That's fine, but as you see in the previous post of yours, you state to go onto the DVR and set a static IP address of one that is in the DHCP range. That's what I'm referring to as being unnecessary if you decide to use DHCP reservation.

And its generally easier to explain to someone a static IP address and how to set it as opposed to the idea of DHCP reservation...

- Merg


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Also as I have been led to understand a True "Static IP Addrress" doesn't have to undergo a Renewal of the Lease but one that is a "Quasi" Static IP Address has to undergo the Lease Renewal Renegotiation but when it does it then Assigns the same IP Address because of the DHCP Reservation List Requirement.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I've got a question about this static IP address stuff. How exactly do I set this up? I have a Linksys E2000 that I just bought from Walmart a month or so ago after my Rosewill router took a crap on me.

Do I have to change anything on the router setup itself, or do I just go into the network setup screen on my HR21 and H21 and change the IP addresses there? What do I do about the DNS setings?

Thanks guys. I know how to wire everything, and can get the simple stuff done on my wifi/ethernet/router but I still have a lot to learn when it comes to this Static IP/ DNS server, stuff.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I've got a question about this static IP address stuff. How exactly do I set this up? I have a Linksys E2000 that I just bought from Walmart a month or so ago after my Rosewill router took a crap on me.
> 
> Do I have to change anything on the router setup itself, or do I just go into the network setup screen on my HR21 and H21 and change the IP addresses there? What do I do about the DNS setings?
> 
> Thanks guys. I know how to wire everything, and can get the simple stuff done on my wifi/ethernet/router but I still have a lot to learn when it comes to this Static IP/ DNS server, stuff.


The Merg did a pretty good thread here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185713

"The key" is to use IPs out of the router's DHCP range and then on the receivers to go into advanced networking and set it up there.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The Merg did a pretty good thread here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185713
> 
> "The key" is to use IPs out of the router's DHCP range and then on the receivers to go into advanced networking and set it up there.


Good thread....put on my subscriptions...........only tweek I would make is to the DNS. Most likely most users have not put their ISPs DNS in their router so they would be better served finding out their ISPs Primary and Secondary DNS IP address and put the primary in the DVR Network Advanced Setting for DNS. The suggestion from the thread is to put your routers IP address....should be OK but not the most bulletproof.

_Use the following info for the other settings:
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: <your router IP address>
DNS: <your router IP address>_


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

thekochs said:


> Good thread....put on my subscriptions...........only tweek I would make is to the DNS. Most likely most users have not put their ISPs DNS in their router so they would be better served finding out their ISPs Primary and Secondary DNS IP address and put the primary in the DVR Network Advanced Setting for DNS. The suggestion from the thread is to put your routers IP address....should be OK but not the most bulletproof.
> 
> _Use the following info for the other settings:_
> _Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0_
> ...


Actually, that should usually work just fine. The cable/DSL modem usually pulls down the DNS when it gets its IP address from the ISP. Most routers, if the DNS is not specified, will just look to the modem for that info. So, if you set your devices to look at the router, you should be fine.

- Merg


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Unless you're really anal about setting everything up for yourself, DHCP will give you everything you need and the software and equipment will be none the wiser.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Apparently Harsh hasn't experienced the glitches with MRV and DHCP addresses that led to the very long (and good) thread on setting Static addresses as a workaround, has he?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Apparently Harsh hasn't experienced the glitches with MRV and DHCP addresses that led to the very long (and good) thread on setting Static addresses as a workaround, has he?


Well, wouldn't one first need to have the service to be able to experience anything?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Apparently Harsh hasn't experienced the glitches with MRV and DHCP addresses that led to the very long (and good) thread on setting Static addresses as a workaround, has he?


HARSH, hasn't experienced alot of the Good Things in Life because he doesn't have Directv.

Again, why anyone from a Dish background would want to comment on Directv stuff is beyond me.

I believe he is a Dish Plant who actually works for Dish and they have Commissioned him to get as much info on Directv to take back to his Dish compadres so they can try to keep up with Directv as best as they can.

However, WHDVR (MRV) has people coming to Directv in droves because theirs is not as Good as Directv's and Dish has other problems too.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

richierich said:


> Again, why anyone from a Dish background would want to comment on Directv stuff is beyond me.


Largely because there is so much hogwash that passes for the truth in the DIRECTV forums.

Given what happens with DHCP on most routers, the IP addresses never change and it is as if they were static. Even if they do change, the frequency with which they change is typically measured in days.

DHCP was being used as a scapegoat to cover the fact that MRV wasn't entirely stable. If the IP address changed more than once an hour, the problems users had could be explained, but as it is, there's little to suggest that if DHCP were used with the more stable version of WHDS, that it wouldn't work just as well as static addresses.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

harsh said:


> Largely because there is so much hogwash that passes for the truth in the DIRECTV forums.
> 
> Given what happens with DHCP on most routers, the IP addresses never change and it is as if they were static. Even if they do change, the frequency with which they change is typically measured in days.
> 
> DHCP was being used as a scapegoat to cover the fact that MRV wasn't entirely stable. If the IP address changed more than once an hour, the problems users had could be explained, but as it is, there's little to suggest that if DHCP were used with the more stable version of WHDS, that it wouldn't work just as well as static addresses.


Sorry, but you are flat wrong....has nothing to do with the DHCP address changing....has to do with the renewal and how the receiver handshakes this renewal with the router. I don't think anyone is arguing that the DVRs have some issue on DHCP renewal but it is always good practice in a home network to place static equipment outside the DHCP range (or in my case above a reserved/non-renewed function)....example...Network printers, NAS, Network Media Players, and most definitely DVRs. Since there is enough examples of this issue, this thread and others on static IPs are valid and by no means "hogwash".


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I just happen to have your router. Forgive me for not reading up, but have you updated your firmware?

I did, and mine works perfect. Be sure to copy all your settings down before taking this plunge.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> Given what happens with DHCP on most routers, the IP addresses never change and it is as if they were static. Even if they do change, the frequency with which they change is typically measured in days.


His router will renew leases every 24 hours, unless he reserves them.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I am running firmware 1.34, and everything works as expected.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

barryb said:


> I am running firmware 1.34, and everything works as expected.


(DLINK DIR-655) 1.34A is not the latest....1.35NA is....*BUT* no need to upgrade....1.35NA only removes a fearture (SecreuSpot) no-one uses anyway. There is a v2.00 but for different hardware version of DIR-655. Stay with 1.34NA....works great for me too with Reserved DHCPs....no lease renewal. As stated above.....backup your config !!!

If you want to keep here is the FTP address for the firmware: ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Gateway/dir655/Firmware/


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

thekochs said:


> 1.34A is not the latest....1.35NA is....*BUT* no need to upgrade....1.35NA only removes a fearture (SecreuSpot) no-one uses anyway. There is a v2.00 but for different hardware version of DIR-655. Stay with 1.34NA....works great for me too with Reserved DHCPs....no lease renewal.


thanks for the tip!

Securespot is something nobody needs to be running anyhow. I noticed that it was causing my router to be communicating with a server in Georgia, so I unchecked that box immediately.

There are in fact two different DIR-655's, hence the two firmware versions.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

barryb said:


> Securespot is something nobody needs to be running anyhow. I noticed that it was causing my router to be communicating with a server in Georgia, so I unchecked that box immediately.


Agreed....do not like this feature....too many people had issues.
Between the firmware and this link looks like DLink is trying to change too.
http://www.bsecure.com/Offers/SecureSpot.aspx


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

thekochs said:


> (DLINK DIR-655) works great for me too with Reserved DHCPs....no lease renewal. As stated above.....backup your config !!!
> 
> If you want to keep here is the FTP address for the firmware: ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Gateway/dir655/Firmware/


Double check on that. With Reserved DHCP, there are still renewals just as with any other DHCP connection, however the renewal is made to assign the same IP address. If you are having issues with DHCP, you will most likely still have issues with Reserved DHCP as well.

- Merg


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Double check on that. With Reserved DHCP, there are still renewals just as with any other DHCP connection, however the renewal is made to assign the same IP address. - Merg


Thx...I see where that could be true on some routers but not on the DIR-655.....*no renewals* for reserved DHCPs....I've been running since MRV/DECA came out...never once a hickup. However, as you stated....really the best way is to do a static IP outside the DHCP range....that is bulletproof for sure.


----------

